# M-5 -- Multan - Sukkur Motorway



## ghazi52

*Multan - Sukkur Motorway*
Interchange will be built on the following section.
Total length : 375 km
Cost: 257.88 Millons $







*








*

*




























*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Near Panoaqil



















_

*near Ghotki, Sindh*

NHA has planned to open Multan to Uch Sharif & Sukkur to Sadiqabad Section in 2018 instead of opening complete motorway in 2019. So the only section which will open in 2019 is Uch Sharif to Sadiqabad.













*20/6/2017*























Credits: Engr. Shahbaz Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LA se Karachi

This highway is particularly important. It will connect the largest city of southern Punjab with the largest city of northern Sindh, thereby establishing a major route though the two largest provinces in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## singlefighter

Excellent news @ghazi52 you always bring good news to us about the national progress otherwise most people here only spread misinformation and sadness.once again brilliant work bro keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

129 km *Multan- Tranda M. Panah* (Bahawalpur) section to open by April,2018.

125 km *Sukkur- Sadiqabad* section to open by April, 2018.

04 out of 07 sections to be completed by April, 2018. All these are official figures taken from CPEC official govt. website and NHA also issued press release. 







.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

So, when will Pakistan start building on the western side of the indus? 

You know in case there is a war with India and the army doesn't have to protect logistical lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Sam

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> So, when will Pakistan start building on the western side of the indus?
> 
> You know in case there is a war with India and the army doesn't have to protect logistical lines.


its all going on in parallel.

Similarly, a number of other important projects including Gojra-Shorkot (62 km), Shorkot-Khanewal (65 km), Lahore-Abdulhakim Motorway (230 km) and *Dera Ismail Khan-Hakla Section of Western Corridor (285 km)*, Lahore Eastern Bypass (16 km) and Chakdara-Kalam highway *would be completed in 2018*. Similarly, Havelian-Mansera (39 km) and two sections of Multan-Sukkur Motorway would be completed before June 2018.

http://nation.com.pk/business/17-Aug-2017/nha-briefs-communications-minister-on-cpec-projects








ghazi52 said:


> *Multan - Sukkur Motorway*
> Interchange will be built on the following section.
> Total length : 375 km
> Cost: 257.88 Millons $
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cost is 2.5B usd. its 259B pkr

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kabira

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> So, when will Pakistan start building on the western side of the indus?
> 
> You know in case there is a war with India and the army doesn't have to protect logistical lines.



N-55 highway is on western side of indus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Lahore Motorway (Sukkur-Multan)...M - 5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

Hope its not given to fauji worker corrupt organization or it will be a joke and a money making machine for faujis...they are looting people!


----------



## rohailmalhi

newb3e said:


> Hope its not given to fauji worker corrupt organization or it will be a joke and a money making machine for faujis...they are looting people!



Not like the Mr. Mujhay Kiun Nikala or Mr. baby Bhutto ........ 

Atleast they are doing something for the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

rohailmalhi said:


> Not like the Mr. Mujhay Kiun Nikala or Mr. baby Bhutto ........
> 
> Atleast they are doing something for the country.


Lols have you travelled on khu-hyd motorway? If we can even look it motor way? No restricted access,no standard followed and they are freaking charging motorway toll!! 

Nai fauj kar rahi hai toh corruption nai hoge!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M - 9 is old highway . Re-carpeted and two lane added.

No land added..


----------



## rohailmalhi

newb3e said:


> Lols have you travelled on khu-hyd motorway? If we can even look it motor way? No restricted access,no standard followed and they are freaking charging motorway toll!!
> 
> Nai fauj kar rahi hai toh corruption nai hoge!



I have not travelled on it yet. But I have seen M2 re carpetting project by FWO. I can tell you that they have followed the international standards which I have seen in countries like sweden & norway .

Corruption is a thing that cannot be stopped till we have an excellent justice system in place, I am sure people looking over these project have their cuts they are no saints, But atleast they deliever unlike many bureaucrates & politicians who just simply taking all development funds in their own pockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

rohailmalhi said:


> I have not travelled on it yet. But I have seen M2 re carpetting project by FWO. I can tell you that they have followed the international standards which I have seen in countries like sweden & norway .
> 
> Corruption is a thing that cannot be stopped till we have an excellent justice system in place, I am sure people looking over these project have their cuts they are no saints, But atleast they deliever unlike many bureaucrates & politicians who just simply taking all development funds in their own pockets.



international standard!! lol they dint even follow pak motorway standards!


----------



## rohailmalhi

newb3e said:


> international standard!! lol they dint even follow pak motorway standards!


I am talking about M2 .


----------



## newb3e

rohailmalhi said:


> I am talking about M2 .


Sorry i was talking about m9 khi-hyd highway


----------



## ghazi52

*3/12/2017*

Bridge on Railway line Section 7 near Shujabad,Multan.
























*Girder Launching at Km 745+909.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 22/12/2017.*

Asphalt work starts at km 511+900.


----------



## ghazi52

*26/12/2017.*

Asphalt work started on Package 5 too.


----------



## ghazi52

Satellite scroll of the whole Multan - Sukkur (M5) Motorway in a video; 


Start from Sukkur till Multan

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1hI...ycMIpxToj0rh3w


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 31/1/2018.*

At km 746+50. Asphalt Base Course work started.


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 11/2/2018.*

Subbase & roadbase along 392 km motorway are completed. 








Asphalt base course has started.







Sutlej River Bridge (647m) in progress.


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 25/2/2018.*

Concrete deck slab on 35 span long bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

i am happy to see Chinese on every step . if they give money to Pakistanis our guys will et it all . we are corrupt till core


----------



## ghazi52

*Section 2 Sindh.*






















*Near Ahmad pur Road Interchange.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Satellite imagery of Shujabad Interchange (Jan 2018)


----------



## ghazi52

*M -5 *(392 km from Multan to Sukkur) has connected with M4 at Multan city N5 interchange. Concrete is been casting by concrete pump equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> Subbase & roadbase along 392 km motorway are completed.




Why are they making this part of Motorway, along with many newer parts, higher and above the ground, if the reason is danger of flooding and to save it from flooding than this will results in more inundation of floods on the smaller villages alongsides as water will be blocked from a normal flow towards the downstream rivers and towards the sea...hope this is not the case, and water culverts and passage ways will do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pluralist said:


> ...hope this is not the case, and water culverts and passageways will do.



Hopefully they designed proper drainage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 14/03/18.*

Section 2 Sindh.


----------



## ghazi52

* Section 3. This section is 59km from Ubauro (Sindh) to RYK (Punjab). A part of 30 km will complete before December 2018.*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Serial report for Section 6 on 28th March 2018. This section is 57 km from Uch Shareef to Jalalpur.*

The longest bridge of project crossing Sutlej river is located in this section. Now the girders of bridge have been installed above water area. Quality is perfect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 13/4/2018.*

*Work underway on Package 1 & 7. 
*
32 km from Multan to Shujabad Interchange & 20 km from Sukkur side will open to traffic on 30 june, 2018. Different sections from both sides will be opening at regular intervals after that. CSCEC will be maintaining this motorway free of cost for 3 years after COD (August, 2019).


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alikazmi007

ghazi52 said:


>


man, those revetments look sharp!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 19/4/2018.*

Near Jalalpur.















*Girder Launching near Zahir pir.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Updates* 25/4/2018.*

All earth works have been competed today in section 3 of M5. Base course and asphalt also started accordingly. Section 1,2,3 & Section 5,6,7 will complete gradually by December 2018*. Section 4 will complete in 2019.*






*Slipping - form *is being used in M-5 project for New Jersey barriers and curbstones . it can achieve 600-800 meters per day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 6/5/2018.*

Multan to Shujabad section (32km) will be opened to traffic on 23 May, 2018. Asphalt wearing course underway. Overall 6 sections (~330km) (1-3 & 5-7, Multan to Sadiqabad & Sukkur to near Punjab boundary will be opened to traffic by December, 2018.)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoadRunner401

newb3e said:


> fauji worker corrupt organization




Three bureaucrats walk into a bar

A Chinese bureaucrat, an Pakistani bureaucrat and an African bureaucrat walk into a bar. They’ve known each other for years, having met every year at UN conferences, and they’ve become friends.

But, talking over drinks, they realise that they’ve only ever met at conferences. So the Chinese bureaucrat suggests that after the next one, in Beijing, they come to his house to relax for a few days.

They all agree, and when the next conference ends, they set off. They get a plane at Beijing’s airport, fly to a provincial city and speed off down a pristine six-lane highway to a large house in the suburbs.

"This is a really nice house," the African bureaucrat says. "How did you afford it on your government salary?"

"Well, did you see that new highway we drove on? I just took some money from the project and spent it on the house."

The other bureaucrats nod, obviously impressed. For the next few days the three men have a wonderful time, and agree to meet again after the next summit, this time at the Pakistani bureaucrat’s house.

A year goes by, the conference ends and they set off. They fly from the airport in Islamabad to a little provincial town. Then they jolt down a long, potholed road until they get to a large mansion.

The Chinese bureaucrat, obviously impressed, asks how the Pakistani bureaucrat could have afforded it. The Pakistani bureaucrat replies, "Well, did you see that highway we drove on? I just took some money out of the project and spent it on the house."

A year later they are in Africa, and they all agree to head to the African bureaucrat’s house. They go to the airport, and fly to a smaller airport in the middle of the jungle. From there they board a helicopter and fly over a pristine jungle to a large palace surrounded by military guards. They look out over trees as far as the eye can see.

The Pakistani and Chinese bureaucrats are amazed, and they are both eager to know how he managed to afford such a palace.

"Well, did you see that highway we drove on?" the African bureaucrat asks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newb3e

RoadRunner401 said:


> Three bureaucrats walk into a bar
> 
> A Chinese bureaucrat, an Pakistani bureaucrat and an African bureaucrat walk into a bar. They’ve known each other for years, having met every year at UN conferences, and they’ve become friends.
> 
> But, talking over drinks, they realise that they’ve only ever met at conferences. So the Chinese bureaucrat suggests that after the next one, in Beijing, they come to his house to relax for a few days.
> 
> They all agree, and when the next conference ends, they set off. They get a plane at Beijing’s airport, fly to a provincial city and speed off down a pristine six-lane highway to a large house in the suburbs.
> 
> "This is a really nice house," the African bureaucrat says. "How did you afford it on your government salary?"
> 
> "Well, did you see that new highway we drove on? I just took some money from the project and spent it on the house."
> 
> The other bureaucrats nod, obviously impressed. For the next few days the three men have a wonderful time, and agree to meet again after the next summit, this time at the Pakistani bureaucrat’s house.
> 
> A year goes by, the conference ends and they set off. They fly from the airport in Islamabad to a little provincial town. Then they jolt down a long, potholed road until they get to a large mansion.
> 
> The Chinese bureaucrat, obviously impressed, asks how the Pakistani bureaucrat could have afforded it. The Pakistani bureaucrat replies, "Well, did you see that highway we drove on? I just took some money out of the project and spent it on the house."
> 
> A year later they are in Africa, and they all agree to head to the African bureaucrat’s house. They go to the airport, and fly to a smaller airport in the middle of the jungle. From there they board a helicopter and fly over a pristine jungle to a large palace surrounded by military guards. They look out over trees as far as the eye can see.
> 
> The Pakistani and Chinese bureaucrats are amazed, and they are both eager to know how he managed to afford such a palace.
> 
> "Well, did you see that highway we drove on?" the African bureaucrat asks.


fwo general must have a huge mansion! he took everythijg from the project!


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Multan to Shujabad Motorway will be open on 23th May 2018*
Shorkot to gojra section will be open in May. As well
In September all sections completed 528 Km Multan Islamabad Motorway 
*
*















*Updates 11/5/2018.*

Lane Marking started at section 7. 33 km section is opening on 23 May.


----------



## ghazi52

*Today's Update*

Asphalt wearing course, lane marking and testing underway at section 7.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 17/5/2018.*

*Section-2.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Update *20/5/2018.

Section 7. Multan to Shujabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

4 out of 7 sections to be completed by June, 2018 while the whole project to be completed by 2019.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Imran Khan said:


> i am happy to see Chinese on every step . if they give money to Pakistanis our guys will et it all . we are corrupt till core


Yes but we Pakistanis have *Allah *on our side. What do the Chinese have in comparson? A athiest socialist ruling party?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The prime minister opened the 33-km section spanned from Multan to Shujaabad city for public, which was completed well before the stipulated time.

The six-lane superhighway will connect the country's southern port city of Karachi with northwestern city Peshawar through the populated provinces of Punjab and Sindh.

The motorway also called M-5 is expected cut the travel distance between Multan and Sukkur from 463 km to 392 km, which can be covered in less than four hours at the maximum designed speed of 120 km per hour. The whole project is scheduled to be completed by August 2019.
















Multan-Shuja Abad Motorway section till Basti Dad interchange (Lodhran Shujabad road) opened for Traffic.
It is part of 392 Km Sukkur Multan Motorway.
It will be completed in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Satellite imagery of June 2018 for Multan - Sukkur Motorway (M-5)*











*28°05'17.30" N 69°27'31.24" E*










*28°27'29.04" N 69°59'59.14" E*










*28°55'11.04" N 70°37'27.94" E*




















*So there is a new interchange I found at Jhaangra which is not mentioned in NHA's Interactive Map*





*29°19'37.23" N 71°09'18.19" E*


----------



## ghazi52

*Bridge on N-5 near Sangi, Sindh. Asphalt work near Sadiqabad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 13/7/2018.*

*Section -1, Sindh.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 30/7/2018.*

*Section-2, Sindh.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates
5/8/2018.*

*Section-2,Sindh.*


















*Service Area Section-2.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Video starts from Naro Canal Road, Sukkur, which is starting point of this motorway. It shows Satluj Bridge Girder Launching, Bridge over a canal, Asphalt laying in Section 3, And Completed Multan - Shujabad Section in end. Complete motorway is expected to open for traffic towards the end of 2018 (As per Ding Zhao).


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 13/08/2018.*

*Section 4&5. Finishing work.*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Plantation Drive.
*


----------



## ghazi52

*Goth Machi in (M5 392km) project, a structure worth 1.5 billion Rs is provided at KM 523 to protect Main Gas Pipe Line.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Ubaro Canal Bridge Update August 2018.*

*KM 478, Section-2, Sindh.*
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dil_dil

ghazi52 said:


> *Ubaro Canal Bridge Update August 2018.*
> 
> *KM 478, Section-2, Sindh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Surprised at greenery considering its Multan-Sukkur section. Need more trees though. Hakla-Islamabad motorway looks like it goes through desert.


----------



## Salza

Great work @ghazi52 as usual. Just wondering, from where the hell you get all these pictures from.


----------



## ghazi52

Azampur Service Area - Motorway M5


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 27/08/2018.*

*Longest Satluj River Bridge in section 6 is completed today in PKM (M5 392km) Project.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 5/9/2018.*

*Ubaouro Bridge, *smallest angle skew Bridge girders in M5 (K478) launched successfully. A Special bridge girder erection machine was imported from China for the 23 degrees girders instillation.


----------



## Chishty4

*JANG NEWS PAPER 17-09-18*​


----------



## ghazi52

M5 project ( 392 km from sukkur to multan)





__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*Uch Sharif Service Area - Motorway M5*

*



*


----------



## ghazi52

*Multan –* The 392-kilometer Sukkur-Multan section of Peshawar-Karachi Motorway is likely to be opened for traffic by May next year, two months ahead of the given schedule of August 04, 2019, General Manager of the project, Arbab Ali said. ‘At present 69 percent of total work has been completed, out of which 392 kilometer roadbed and culvert passage, and other structures are about to be competed (99%). Up to now, all the bridges are near completion, and asphalt pavement works are advancing at full speed, and the building construction and ancillary works also being implemented actively,’ he said while talking to a group of media in Multan.

He said this section was part of the mega China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) project. He informed that on May 26 this year, a 33 km section (Multan-Shujabad) in the north end of the project was inaugurated by then Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi, however it could not be opened to traffic due to incomplete work of the section. ‘This section will be opened to traffic by March next year’. Pakistan’s PKM project starts from Karachi via Hyderabad, Sukkur, Multan, Islamabad, Lahore and other cities ends in Peshawar with a total length of 1,152 kilometers.

Sukkur-Multan has a design speed of 120 km per hour, and it is a two-way six-lane road with a contractual value of USD 2.889 billion (excluding $180 million tax exemption). The Export-Import Bank of China provides loan support, and China State Construction Company Limited (CSCEC) is responsible for construction on Engineering Procurement Construction (EPC) basis. With a contract period of 36 months (including design period of four months), the project officially started on August 5, 2016.

Meanwhile CEO of CSEC Mr Zong informed that majority of the investment by China was based on soft loan (with a markup rate of only 2.2%) while the rest was based on commercial loans. He said that in this project, a total of 101 bridges, 1503 structures, 11 interchanges, six service areas, five rest areas, and 22 toll plazas will be constructed. ‘The whole project is divided into seven sections, each of which is about 54-59 kilometers long and all seven sections are constructed simultaneously,’.


----------



## ghazi52

Rest Area emerges near Guddu....


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

This sections should have been planned with a green belt in center with drip irrigation. That part of the country will get boiling hot in summers and will be difficult and a bit dangerous to travel on. Some trees would have been good for environment as well as have kept the temperatures a bit down. I hope there is heavy plantation on sides now. That wont be much effective but will still be something. I hope the billion tree tsunami planners (whoever the director is or the concerned ministry ) think of this and make sure that many of those plants are planted along these roads.


----------



## VCheng

Arsalan said:


> This sections should have been planned with a green belt in center with drip irrigation. That part of the country will get boiling hot in summers and will be difficult and a bit dangerous to travel on. Some trees would have been good for environment as well as have kept the temperatures a bit down. I hope there is heavy plantation on sides now. That wont be much effective but will still be something. I hope the billion tree tsunami planners (whoever the director is or the concerned ministry ) think of this and make sure that many of those plants are planted along these roads.




Good idea, but along motorways, due to the high speeds, trees represent a hazard, unless separated by a wide grass belt, guard rails and fencing, all of which add considerably to maintenance costs.


----------



## ghazi52

M - 5 will complete 2 months ahead of the deadline in May, 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

VCheng said:


> Good idea, but along motorways, due to the high speeds, trees represent a hazard, unless separated by a wide grass belt, guard rails and fencing, all of which add considerably to maintenance costs.


True! That is why we see the Islamabad-Lahore motorway with trees that are at some distance from the road (at most of the points at least) and also the green belt on side is slanted. Also there is a separator where the trees are close to road.


----------



## AsifIjaz

Area between Sukkur and multan is fertile land.. Hold some of the best mango orchids coupled with sugar cane, cotton, wheat cultivation areas. So greenary would be there. I just hope they plant local varieties and not the eucalyptus trees that are already abundant there. Neem, peepal, tali, sanobar or even sheesham should be given a chance with jamun and shahtoot every now and then. Good for greenary plus the wild life


----------



## VCheng

Arsalan said:


> True! That is why we see the Islamabad-Lahore motorway with trees that are at some distance from the road (at most of the points at least) and also the green belt on side is slanted. Also there is a separator where the trees are close to road.



Building a motorway is perhaps the easy part. Maintain and improving its standards, and those of the drivers and vehicles using it, is the hard part.

I like the Lahore-Islamabad motorway, but I detest the bottleneck created by the low speed dangerous S-curves at the Salt Range. Any plans to straighten them out? I find it surprising that such a poor design was approved, except perhaps in the interest of saving money while building it while hampering the smooth flow of traffic, which kind of defeats the purpose.

At least the motorway to Multan is pretty flat and smooth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

VCheng said:


> saving money


Geography was a problem and I suspect instead of spending extra to overcome the increase in elevation by appropriate road engineering a short cut was made.



Arsalan said:


> True! That is why we see the Islamabad-Lahore motorway with trees that are at some distance from the road (at most of the points at least) and also the green belt on side is slanted. Also there is a separator where the trees are close to road.


Trees are a great idea on motorways but they must be planted only on upward slopes and or some distance from carriageway. I have seen close up a car meets tree at speed - the results are horrendous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

VCheng said:


> Building a motorway is perhaps the easy part. Maintain and improving its standards, and those of the drivers and vehicles using it, is the hard part.
> 
> I like the Lahore-Islamabad motorway, but I detest the bottleneck created by the low speed dangerous S-curves at the Salt Range. Any plans to straighten them out? I find it surprising that such a poor design was approved, except perhaps in the interest of saving money while building it while hampering the smooth flow of traffic, which kind of defeats the purpose.
> 
> At least the motorway to Multan is pretty flat and smooth.


Geographical limitations. The height difference between the north side and south of the salt range is about 1200m if i recall. A slope gradient of near 10% i think. Rather than building a straight road or a tunnel with this big slope gradient they divided it into small curves, which is a wise thing to do to keep vehicle in control. Over time, the salt range section have been upgraded considerably. At least three new emergency climbs have been made, the road have be widened in three sections, the hill side is now secured properly to sort out hazard posed by falling rocks. They have continuously upgraded that section to make it safer to drive on. Actually, Salt Range section never effected the smooth flow of traffic as as traffic had to slow down in this section and the flow was not disrupted and there was never a bottle neck. I have never seen traffic jam at Salt Range and back in univesrity days i used to travel on that road four times a month  The problem part always was the toll plaza. Specially the one in Lahore and Islamabad as there used to be hundreds of meters long queues there. They have addressed that considerably by making is 10-12 both toll plaza and introducing e-tag.

Also for the rest of the road, there is excellent up-gradation and maintenance throughout the Lahore-Islamabad route making sure that the road is in prime condition. One such renovation was complete only an year or two ago.


----------



## VCheng

Arsalan said:


> Geographical limitations. The height difference between the north side and south of the salt range is about 1200m if i recall. A slope gradient of near 10% i think. Rather than building a straight road or a tunnel with this big slope gradient they divided it into small curves, which is a wise thing to do to keep vehicle in control. Over time, the salt range section have been upgraded considerably. At least three new emergency climbs have been made, the road have be widened in three sections, the hill side is now secured properly to sort out hazard posed by falling rocks. They have continuously upgraded that section to make it safer to drive on. Actually, Salt Range section never effected the smooth flow of traffic as as traffic had to slow down in this section and the flow was not disrupted and there was never a bottle neck. I have never seen traffic jam at Salt Range and back in univesrity days i used to travel on that road four times a month  The problem part always was the toll plaza. Specially the one in Lahore and Islamabad as there used to be hundreds of meters long queues there. They have addressed that considerably by making is 10-12 both toll plaza and introducing e-tag.
> 
> Also for the rest of the road, there is excellent up-gradation and maintenance throughout the Lahore-Islamabad route making sure that the road is in prime condition. One such renovation was complete only an year or two ago.



Such gradual improvements will finally remove the limitations of that section, and bring it up to par with the other portions. Yay!

(Except that the Police like to hang out there with radar guns.)



Indus Pakistan said:


> Geography was a problem and I suspect instead of spending extra to overcome the increase in elevation by appropriate road engineering a short cut was made.



A shortcut that wastes millions of hours of the travelers over the life span of the road.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

VCheng said:


> Such gradual improvements will finally remove the limitations of that section, and bring it up to par with the other portions. Yay!
> 
> (Except that the Police like to hang out there with radar guns.)


Not completely. Like any other similar massive slope gradient, those curves and turns are there for a reason, to make sure vehicles do not over speed (deliberately or by getting out of control on a 10% slope gradient surface. But yes, some of the more risky curves have been widened, the sides are better secured and the police more active to check anyone violating the laws. In fact, for buses, they introduced a time slip method. The time of entry and exit from salt range section for all buses is noted and if any bus is noticed to have crossed the range in time less than possible on allowed speed, they are warned and fined. 



> A shortcut that wastes millions of hours of the travelers over the life span of the road.


Bro, there was no alternative. You cannot have a straight road connect two points with 10% slope gradient. The car going up slope will be screwed and those coming down will be hard to control. Its basic road engineering!! Curves and turns re built for this reason.


----------



## VCheng

Arsalan said:


> Not completely. Like any other similar massive slope gradient, those curves and turns are there for a reason, to make sure vehicles do not over speed (deliberately or by getting out of control on a 10% slope gradient surface. But yes, some of the more risky curves have been widened, the sides are better secured and the police more active to check anyone violating the laws. In fact, for buses, they introduced a time slip method. The time of entry and exit from salt range section for all buses is noted and if any bus is noticed to have crossed the range in time less than possible on allowed speed, they are warned and fined.
> 
> 
> Bro, there was no alternative. You cannot have a straight road connect two points with 10% slope gradient. The car going up slope will be screwed and those coming down will be hard to control. Its basic road engineering!! Curves and turns re built for this reason.




You have a point. I-40 heading east from Knoxville is kind of like that, but it is helped by several tunnels and the curves are quite gradual. Trucks are limited to slower speeds. It is fun to drive through the esses at speed, but as long as there is no Police!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

VCheng said:


> You have a point. I-40 heading east from Knoxville is kind of like that, but it is helped by several tunnels and the curves are quite gradual. Trucks are limited to slower speeds. It is fun to drive through the esses at speed, but as long as there is no Police!


If one want to experience that fun in Pakistan, take the Muree ExpressWay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Arsalan said:


> If one want to experience that fun in Pakistan, take the Muree ExpressWay.




Done that, many times. 

(There are other good choices: Murree-Nathiagali-Abottabad, back roads around Ban and Karor, and the new section down to Kohala.)


----------



## Arsalan

VCheng said:


> Done that, many times.
> 
> (There are other good choices: Murree-Nathiagali-Abottabad, back roads around Ban and Karor, and the new section down to Kohala.)


Murree-Nathiagali-Abottabad is not fun to drive on as it is a narrow road but get 10/10 for scenic beauty. Kohala section is great. 
Trying going to Babusar top via Kaghan Naran. Road is EXCELLENT!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Arsalan said:


> Murree-Nathiagali-Abottabad is not fun to drive on as it is a narrow road but get 10/10 for scenic beauty. Kohala section is great.
> Trying going to Babusar top via Kaghan Naran. Road is EXCELLENT!
> View attachment 504049




The Babsuar Top road was just a track the last time I went on it, many years ago. On my list for the next trip, definitely!

On topic, the quality of roads in general has definitely improved a lot over the years. The only problem is the increasing and increasingly unruly traffic.


----------



## ghazi52

Drone Video for motorway project ( M5 ... 392 km from Sukkur to Multan ). Glimpse in section 6





__ https://www.facebook.com/






*Sutlej River Bridge, M-5 Completed*


----------



## HAIDER

Is there any quality control building these roads ? what material they are using.


----------



## ghazi52

*Sukkur Multan Motorway Progress Aerial View*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

VCheng said:


> The Babsuar Top road was just a track the last time I went on it, many years ago. On my list for the next trip, definitely!
> 
> On topic, the quality of roads in general has definitely improved a lot over the years. The only problem is the increasing and increasingly unruly traffic.


Yes, the quality have massively improved. Especially the road to Babusar is absolutely excellent to travel on, try it when you get a chance. The traffic there have increased but its not as unruly as other parts!!


----------



## VCheng

Arsalan said:


> Yes, the quality have massively improved. Especially the road to Babusar is absolutely excellent to travel on, try it when you get a chance. The traffic there have increased but its not as unruly as other parts!!



What is even better is improved cellphone services in the northern areas, for emergencies etc. Surely another trip will be worth it, but what I really want to do is ship a motorbike over there and take my time traveling all my old favorites again. 

Back to the topic, are there any plans to get rid of the toll plazas and go totally electronic to help the smooth flow of traffic on the new roads?


----------



## Arsalan

VCheng said:


> What is even better is improved cellphone services in the northern areas, for emergencies etc. Surely another trip will be worth it, but what I really want to do is ship a motorbike over there and take my time traveling all my old favorites again.
> 
> Back to the topic, are there any plans to get rid of the toll plazas and go totally electronic to help the smooth flow of traffic on the new roads?


Cell phone service beyond Naran gets bad, at least up to Gilgit!! Yes, should be improved. You can however get a wireless set from Balakot for like 2500-3500 Rs that will serve you well.

On topic, NO, the toll plazas are here for now, they have however expanded them massively and the e-tag service is being promoted so may be once they all are covered to tags they can just remove the toll plaza.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Arsalan said:


> Cell phone service beyond Naran gets bad, at least up to Gilgit!! Yes, should be improved. You can however get a wireless set from Balakot for like 2500-3500 Rs that will serve you well.
> 
> On topic, NO, the toll plazas are here for now, they have however expanded them massively and the e-tag service is being promoted so may be once they all are covered to tags they can just remove the toll plaza.



Can one bring in a satellite phone for a short duration visit?

E-tags are the future. I am sure that they will gain popularity, and that will help in the removal of toll plaza bottlenecks.


----------



## Arsalan

VCheng said:


> Can one bring in a satellite phone for a short duration visit?


I think they can. Perhaps they need to register it with authorities. Personally, i have used that wireless PTCL i mentioned above, it works fine.


----------



## ghazi52

*Motorway M5 - Drone clips on various places - 2*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 26/10/2018.*

*Completion of divider in Section-5 today.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Update 27/10/2018.*

*Ghotki Interchange, Section 2.*
*





*


----------



## Kabira

Looks likes work on Sukker-Hydrabad motorway will not start anytime soon, maybe delayed 1 more year. Last remaining section of Karachi-Peshawar motorway.


----------



## ghazi52

Kabira said:


> Looks likes work on Sukkur-Hyderabad motorway will not start anytime soon, maybe delayed 1 more year. Last remaining section of Karachi-Peshawar motorway.



NHA has cancelled all the bidding and feasibility process of motorway. NHA is hiring a consultant that will prepare a new feasibility and will re-evaluate the bidding process that might take at least one year.
Perhaps FWO will now win this contract too. We are doomed.


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway M5 - Drone clips on various places

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Bridge over N-5 & ML-1, Section 1, Sukkur.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Celebration on the completion of asphalt pavement for Section 7 ( *M5* 392 km from Sukkur to Multan ).


----------



## ghazi52

1.5 billion Rupees bridge was built for one main gas pipeline in the motorway project M - 5


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059400958092947456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1058684366841352192

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

* Uch Service Area. M - 5*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1061689850125053953


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway to be Operational by August 2019 

The construction work of 392-kilometer Sukkur-Multan section of Karachi-Lahore Motorway project is going on with full pace and is likely to be completed by August next year.















Fencing work being done on Section 3 of Multan -Sukkur Motorway Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Sukhur - Multan, best ever Motorway of Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

The Mosque of Section 6 Service Area is under construction in M - 5 motorway project ( 392 km from Sukkur to Multan )


----------



## ghazi52

Last girder of Sukkur railway Bridge has been launched .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069889310986563584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1069116080801632256


----------



## ghazi52

Slope protection work with grass and planting trees across the alignment at - Section-04 on Multan Sukkur .... *M - 5* Motorway.

Photo credit : Haseeb Ch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Toll plaza installation of section 5 in CPEC motorway project (M5 - 392 km from Sukkur to Multan ) is under the construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Near Waryamwala Interchange & Shorkot Interchange

Road, Lane marking, Sign boards are 100% done Interchanges, Emergency Runway & mini service area is Under Construction Local traffic is now using it.


----------



## ghazi52

So at this *27° 39′ 39″ N 68° 56′ 08″ E* location another interchange emerges probably Sukkur Interchange; it is believe this is where the M5 will start.....







Moreover found another Service Area In between Sukkur and Pano Aqil at location *27° 43′ 37″ N 69° 01′ 09″ E*


----------



## AsifIjaz

I spent my childhood shuttling between sukkur district and lahore...
In late eighties to early nintees it was a 12 to 14 hr journey.. Non stop... which improved to 11 to 12 hrs journey afterwards..
Hopefully in next winters i would take my kids to the place where i grew up... i.e. from lahore to sukkur district, covering the same distance in about 6.5 to 7 hrs.
Mashallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072804747973967877

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072450293613367296

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Buildings and auxiliary works of Motorway project (M5 392 KM from Sukkur to Multan ) are under the construction.


----------



## HAIDER

BATMAN said:


> Sukhur - Multan, best ever Motorway of Pakistan.


What you think about the quality of these roads and road material used. Are they built for heavy load or just another sarkari contractor made road ?


----------



## BATMAN

HAIDER said:


> What you think about the quality of these roads and road material used. Are they built for heavy load or just another sarkari contractor made road ?



What you asked is related compaction of the base, it's done according to the specifications, and it passed the lab tests, and all work has been done honestly.
That's why i said, it's the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shooting on Tranda Interchange K641





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bahadurpur Interchange *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-5 Motorway project 392 km from Sukkur to Multan . Shooting on SHUJAABAD Interchange K 740 and K 750.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

*392 Km Sukkur Multan Motorway Update
*
Construction of New Jersey barrier at section 4 Sukkur-Multan motorway. With Group photo of In House consultant and CSCEC team.

photo credit: Haseeb Choudary


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC - #China #Pakistan* Economic Corridor Motorway project

Planting Grass and Trees underway at (M-5 392km from *#Sukkur *to *#Multan *) is on the full swing .*#CSCEC



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Beautiful View of Pano Aqil Interchange Under Construction

*#Multan - #Sukkur* Motorway Project
*#Punjab - #Sindh
#CPEC - #China #Pakistan* Economic Corridor





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Shooting on Dualization of N5 near sangi.
*





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*#China* *#Pakistan* Economic Corridor

Pakistani and Chinese are working day and night together on *#CPEC* Motorway project (M5 392km from *#Sukkur* to *#Multan* ). *#CSCEC*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Latest Satellite Imagery

 *Zahir Pir Interchange*
*






Rest Area - Ghotki




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1085152119139782656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087657792440332288

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Sukkur Multan Motorway M-5 Uch Sharif Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Road safety work starts on section 3 of *Multan sukhur* motrway.
Photo credit : *Waqas Minhas
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Asphalt Wearing course work at portion section 4 
Motorway project (M5 392 km from Sukkur to Multan )


----------



## ghazi52

Chinese Embassy Lijian Zhao on Friday, while addressing a seminar on ‘Belt and Road Initiative and China-Pakistan Economic Corridor: Impact on Developments in South West Asia’, said that the *Sukkur-Multan M-5 *motorway, which was the largest project under CPEC worth $2.9 billion, was due to be completed by June, 2019.


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Chishty4

Chinese company denies corruption in *#Sukkur-#Multan #Motorway*

A Chinese company on Tuesday issued a statement, denying allegations of corruption in Sukkur-Multan Motorway project.

#China State Construction Engineering Corporation Limited (#CSCEC) said that it feels extremely shocked by the recent groundless allegations made publicly through media against Sukkur-Multan Motorway Project, undertaken by our company.

In order to clarify the facts and mitigate the unnecessary harm to relevant parties, the company listed the following points of clarification:

CSCEC has profound respect for Pakistan and its people. In the spirit of win-win cooperation and benefiting Pakistani people, we have been carrying out our business activities and all of our operations fully in compliance with Pakistani laws and regulations. All the allegations made recently are baseless and untrue.
The project is the flagship project of CPEC. It immensely benefits Pakistani people and symbolizes China-Pakistan friendship. We are proud to participate in this project. The whole tendering, bidding process and award of the contract have been made in accordance with local laws and international practices.
CSCEC signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with the Government of Pakistan (GoP) in July 2013. The MoU envisaged a motorway connecting Karachi to Lahore. It was a non-binding document and valid for a period of one year that expired on July 4, 2014, while the bidding process started in June 2015. This MoU had no influence over the whole bidding process.
After an open and transparent bidding process, CSCEC was declared the lowest bidder. Moreover, the final bid price was reduced substantially under the requirement of the GoP. It is common in the international construction field that there are certain differences between the cost estimate provided in the feasibility study report and the bid price. Some of the cost items that increased the bid price and were not added in the cost estimate during the feasibility stage include but not limited to the following: use of LTE dedicated frequency for the Intelligent Transport System (ITS), inclusion of taxes and duties, formation of granular material platforms for flood protection, construction of 235 km service road, defects notification period up to 3 years against normal of 1 year, increased length of the project, more bridges and service areas, etc in the bidding documents, which undoubtedly had an additional cost impact. It must be noted that the PC-1 for the Project was not prepared by CSCEC.
Currently, the project is progressing smoothly and expected to be handed over on schedule. It will indeed be a miracle in the world to complete almost 400 km motorway within 3 years. This achievement is not easy and could only be made possible after the joint efforts of all participating parties. We sincerely hope that relevant personnel will do more to benefit the progress of the project, to benefit the Pakistani people and to benefit the friendship between Pakistan and China.
“As a participant of CPEC, CSCEC is willing to join hands with our Pakistani brothers, to make our contribution to the development of this country. We remain committed to continue untiring efforts to enhance the friendship and the brotherhood between Pakistan and China,” the statement said.

“CSCEC is the largest investment and construction corporation in the world. The company has earned its international status for its actual strength, quality, integrity, cooperation, mutual benefit and respect of laws, rules and regulations of every country in the world,” the statement concluded


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098177946668257281

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1095528108269158401

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098789397770715136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098452354582622210

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway project (M5 392 km from Sukkur to Multan). Plantation and grass on both sides of slopes is underway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mosques are under construction on all services areas of CPEC Motorway project (M5 392 km from Sukkur to Multan) .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

satellite imagery

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099169171680706560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101095543659470848


----------



## Skyliner

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101095543659470848


Ghazi bhai edhr jang chal rahe ha apko roads ke parhe ha? Kidding
Great work carry on

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101727822786236416

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Best ever Motorway section of Pakistan.
India is very very upset... they already have mobilized their resources within govt. of Imran Khan to not make next section with similar high quality.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102076653738618886

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105018903346982913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105036791038529536

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105331120684429313

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cabinet Committee on CPEC, held on Wednesday, which was chaired by Federal Minister for Planning and Development Khusro Bakhtyar.

The planning minister said that it was decided that the missing link of eastern corridor will also be completed by starting work on Sukkur Hyderabad Motorway. The project will be completed on Build Operate Transfer model that will help save $2.5 billion, said Bakhtyar.

The National Highway Authority will complete the design as well as feasibility of the project and award of the contract will be done in 2019, he added.


----------



## Chishty4

392 Km Sukkur Multan Motorway M-5 fence near completion Sukkur to Multan section 3 K507+300
Photo Credit:Engr Sadam dahar


----------



## Chishty4

Section 3
Multan to sukkur
K516+700

*Photo Credit:Engr Sadam dahar*


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108216675437039618


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1108222209129099265


----------



## Usmangqureshi

when is the expected opening of sukkur multan motorway?


----------



## Chishty4

Usmangqureshi said:


> when is the expected opening of sukkur multan motorway?



August 2019


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1109325300419174401


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I did Karachi- multan in 12 hours straight.

Only 1 break at Sukkur.

Damn it was helluva drive, sugarcane trolleys didnt help much!


----------



## BATMAN

Best road ever of Pakistan, but PPP screwed it's route and created unaccountable troubles in its construction.
Weak PMLN leadership was looking for compromises all around, decided to submit to Khurshid Shah and accept the extra costs.


----------



## Canuck786

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I did Karachi- multan in 12 hours straight.
> 
> Only 1 break at Sukkur.
> 
> Damn it was helluva drive, sugarcane trolleys didnt help much!


It will reduce to 7-8 hours when and if missing Hyderabad - Sukkur section completes as well issues on Karachi - Hyderabad section are fixed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Canuck786 said:


> It will reduce to 7-8 hours when and if missing Hyderabad - Sukkur section completes as well issues on Karachi - Hyderabad section are fixed.


Karachi-Hyderabad section? Thats not really a motorway now is it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC Panu Aqil Interchange Services areas are under construction om #CPEC motorway project (M5 392km from Sukkur to Multan).It will be operational for traffic in Aug 2019.Multan Sukkur travelling time will be reduced from 6 hours to 3 hours 30 mints.


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor #Motorway Project 

M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan Section-1 by #CSCEC Company 

Lane Marking work in progress. Motorway will open for traffic in August 2019.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111847947623432192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111471514233307136


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC motorway* project(M5 392km from Sukkur to Multan) Section- 5 and 6


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112559289560956929


----------



## Chishty4

*Amazing Daily Drone Photo for #CPEC motorway project(M5 392km from Sukkur to Multan) Section1 Grass and plantation.*












*Amazing Daily Drone Photo for #CPEC motorway project (M5 392km from Sukkur to Multan)Section-7 Interchange work 
*


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1112924801918799874


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113282983732154369


----------



## Chishty4

*Amazing Daily Drone Photo for #CPEC motorway project(M5 392km from Sukkur to Multan) Section-3 Asphalt work Finish

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*Amazing Daily Drone Photo for #CPEC motorway project(M5 392km from Sukkur to Multan) Section-4 Interchange work.
Mohsan Iqbal Chishty
*


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113649312544829440


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114371956151857152


----------



## ghazi52

392 KM Sukkur Multan Motorway M-5 near completion.Lahore Sukkur Travelling time will be only 6 hours (712 Km). Islammad Sukkur Motorway (930 Km) travelling time will be will be only 8 hours.

Sukkur Multan Travelling time will be reduce from 6 hours to 3.15 hours.It will be operational for traffic in Aug 2019.Interchanges 11 list is here


----------



## Chishty4

ghazi52 said:


> 392 KM Sukkur Multan Motorway M-5 near completion.Lahore Sukkur Travelling time will be only 6 hours (712 Km). Islammad Sukkur Motorway (930 Km) travelling time will be will be only 8 hours.
> 
> Sukkur Multan Travelling time will be reduce from 6 hours to 3.15 hours.It will be operational for traffic in Aug 2019.Interchanges 11 list is here



Bro do u think guddu is in punjab??


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan Section-1 Asphalt work. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh

Mohsan Iqbal Chishty


----------



## Chishty4

08-04-2019


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115118019787788288


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan Section-3 Interchange Work. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh

Mohsan Iqbal Chishty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan *Section-5 Rest Area*. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh

Mohsan Iqbal Chishty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

April 8th 2019 update. Pavement is 90% Done. Most Interchanges are nearing completion, and rest areas under construction.


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Celebrating completion of asphalt on #*CPEC* motorway project(M5 392km from Sukkur to Multan)* Section-1*

#Punjab #Sindh

Mohsan Iqbal Chishty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

(M5 392 km from Sukkur to Multan) Section-5 Carriageway view and section 6 link road under construction






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC M5 project (from Sukkur to Multan) is expected to open trafic in the end of june 2019; an application of handing over project has been submmitted to NHA reccently. This project has been opened tratic partially in last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan Section-5 Interchange.. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh

Mohsan Iqbal Chishty


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1120210414451744769


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan Section-1 Interchange Work. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh

Mohsan Iqbal Chishty


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121740240354533378


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123798168930537473


----------



## ghazi52

Multan Sukkur Motorway..... Section 04 
Zahir Pir interchange K595+625 Installation Of Canopy Structure is in Progress...


----------



## ghazi52

392 Kilometres Sukkur - Multan Motorway M-5 nears completion and is expected to be operational for traffic in August 2019.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1125656167383019520


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126387433740873728


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*Near Rahimyar Khan. *


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan Section-1. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh

Mohsan Iqbal Chishty


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan *Section-2*. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh

*Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan *Section-3*. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh

*Mohsan Iqbal Chishty
*


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan *Section-4*. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh

Mohsan Iqbal Chishty


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan *Section-5*. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh

Mohsan Iqbal Chishty


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan *Section-6 JalalPur*. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh

Mohsan Iqbal Chishty


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan *Section-7*. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh

Mohsan Iqbal Chishty


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan *Section-3 Interchange*. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh

Mohsan Iqbal Chishty


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan *Section-6 UCH and Bahawalpur Interchange *. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh
*Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*


*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Chishty4

Multan to sukkur section 3
K515+000 Start fence L/s And R/s finish
Pic @ Engr sadam Dahar


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan *Section-1 Pano Akil Interchange *. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh
*Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## Chishty4

*Bahadur pur Interchange* ( *Rahim yar khan interchange* )


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan *Section-3 Service Area *. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh
*Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan *Section-5 Service Area *. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh
*Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan *Section-7 Overview. Shujabad Interchange and Khokhar Service Area A & B Side *. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh
*Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*


*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134702637344067584

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135082664032161792


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136228005901164544


----------



## Chishty4

*complete details about this section (Rahim yar khan)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan *Section-5 K636 Taranda Rest Area (2nd June 2019 Updates) *. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh
*Mohsan Iqbal Chishty






























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan *Section-5 K641 Interchange (2nd June 2019 Updates) *. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh
*Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*

*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*Today Jang Newspaper Multan (Front page)
12-6-2019










*


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of under construction 392 KM Sukkur-Multan Motorway *(M5)* Parallel with the old GT Road National Highway* (N-5)*, the longest road of Pakistan.


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan *Section-3 K495 Rest Area Near Sadiqabad (12nd June 2019 Updates) *. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh
*Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*

*















*


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan *Section-3 k503 Guddu Interchange Near Sadiqabad (12nd June 2019 Updates) *. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh
*Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*

*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan *Section-3 K528 AzamPur Service Area Near Sadiqabad (12nd June 2019 Updates) *. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh
*Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*

*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*Plantation / Finishing work.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan *Section-4 K560 Rahim Yar Khan InterneChange (18th June 2019 Updates) *. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh
*Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*


*















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

PKM Section 04 
Zahir Pir interchange K595+625 Installation Of Canopy Structure is in Progress...
Credit to Malik Rauf Ahmad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Gift distribution cermony to Govt school at *Zahir pir section 4* on *International Chi️ldren day* by *Chinese company*. Section 4 zahir pir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140984996028669952


----------



## Chishty4

Commissioner Sukkur Division Deputy Inspecter General Police Sukkur Division Visit #PKM Motorway *Section-1*


----------



## Chishty4

M5 #CPEC motorway project(392km from Sukkur to Multan) has been ready for opening traffic .


----------



## Chishty4

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from #Sukkur to #Multan *Section-3 Light View in Night *. To be Operational & completed in August 2019

#Punjab #Sindh
*Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*

*















*


*Taranda Muhammad Panah Toll Palaza Night View*


*









*


----------



## Chishty4

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=351443088875142


----------



## Chishty4

*#M5* has been subsantially completed. A committee from NHA are requested to carry out the required testing at the earliest. M5 will be openning soon.


----------



## Chishty4

Aerial View of *#Multan #Sukkur #Motorway* Project.

Motorway *#M5* has been subsantially completed. A committee from NHA are requested to carry out the required testing at the earliest. M5 will be openning soon.

*#CPEC - #China #Pakistan* Economic Corridor





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*#M5 has been subsantially completed. A committee from NHA are carrying out the testing right now. M5 will be openning soon.*


----------



## Chishty4

پنجاب اور سندھ کے فاصلے سمٹ گئے، ملتان سکھر ایم فائیو موٹروے کی تعمیر مکمل، 7 گھنٹے 30 منٹ کا سفر 3 گھنٹے 15 منٹ تک محدود ہو جائے گا





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=512014506204822

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Can anyone share details of total number of Fueling Station/CNG Stations along with location on M5 Sukkur to Multan or vice versa?


----------



## Imran Khan

The Eagle said:


> Can anyone share details of total number of Fueling Station/CNG Stations along with location on M5 Sukkur to Multan or vice versa?


service areas will be the only locations of cng and patrol stations sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Best ever road with best ever quality in history of Pakistan.
Technically this section of the road is skies above the roads being constructed by other contractors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Imran Khan said:


> service areas will be the only locations of cng and patrol stations sir



Bhai, as per my experience not every service area has the CNG or Petrol station. I have traveled from Abdul Hakim to Islamabad and hadn't seen any CNG station till Bheera or had to leave motorway if wanted to refill. Though used petrol but still, found it surprising.

Knowing location actually makes it easy to plan travel in case one mostly uses CNG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*Minister Murad Saeed said the completion of M-5 motorway is a blessing. The Ministry is fully prepared to take administrative control of M-5 & hopefully it will be open for transportation from August. To make M-5 completely functional, we are recruiting special police personals.*

*وزیر مواصلات مراد سعید کی قائم مقام چینی سفارتی نمائیندہ سے ملاقات....سی پیک منصوبہ کےملتان- سکھر ایم - 5 موٹروے کو اگست میں کھولنے کا اعلان*.....
​*وزیر مواصلات مراد سعید نے قائم مقام چینی سفیر ژاؤ لی جیانگ سے ملاقات میں سی پیک منصوبہ کے انفراسٹریکچر کے اہم پراجیکٹ میں شامل ملتان- سکھر ایم - 5 موٹروے منصوبہ کو اگست میں کھولنے کا اعلان کیا ہےاس دوران دونوں اعلٰی عہدیداران نے سی پیک منصوبہ سے متعلق محاصل پر گفتگو کرتے ہوئے اس میگا پراجیکٹ کی کامیابی کو خوش آئیند قرار دیا. واضح رہے کہ 392 کلو میٹر طویل ملتان- سکھر ایم - 5 منصوبہ پشاور کراچی ملٹی فیز موٹروے 
کا حصہ ہے*.​


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC - #China* *#Pakistan* Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from *#Sukkur to #Multan* *Section-3 K641 Tranda Interchange nihgt view* *( July 2019 Updates)* . To be Operational & completed in August 2019

Photo : *Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*

*#Punjab #Sindh


























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

CPEC:Arrow Marking at 392 Km Multan Sukkur Motorway M-5 by EHC.It will be operational for traffic in Aug 2019.


----------



## Chishty4

Designs of *#M5* (392km from *#Sukkur to #Multan*) Service areas is becoming reality

*#CSCEC #CPEC #China #Pakistan* Economic Corridor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed1.

Chishty4 said:


> Designs of *#M5* (392km from *#Sukkur to #Multan*) Service areas is becoming reality
> 
> *#CSCEC #CPEC #China #Pakistan* Economic Corridor
> 
> 
> View attachment 570399
> View attachment 570400
> View attachment 570401
> View attachment 570402


Wow lovely designs.... simple yet elegant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kabira

Multan-Sukkur motorway looks like world class. I wish they would also made Karachi-Hydrabad motorway from ground up with different route. Now it looks like GT road with extra lane and not motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC News* : 392km motorway project( *#M5* from *Sukkur to Multan*) has been completed.


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=738569919933410

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chakar The Great

Chishty4 said:


>



This looks stunning. Thankyou for posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC - #China* *#Pakistan* Economic Corridor Motorway Project

Motorway M5 392 KM from *#Sukkur to #Multan* *K689 Sutlej Bridge* . To be Operational in August 2019

Photo : *Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*

*#Punjab #Sindh




















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Syed1.

Chinese proverb: "If you want to get rich, build a road first."


----------



## Chishty4

*#CPEC - #China* *#Pakistan* Economic Corridor Motorway Project

This Great Mosque is not located at cities or towns. It’s built in every service Area on 392km *#CPEC #M5* project with highest standardsa

Photo : *Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*

*#Punjab #Sindh
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inqlab-e-Pakistan

Can now i travel on this or still have to wait for opening???


----------



## Shabi1

Inqlab-e-Pakistan said:


> Can now i travel on this or still have to wait for opening???


Still have to wait till mid August for opening to public. Open for army and special permission for VVIPs only.

Would advise to wait for remaining m4 portion to be ready as well, should take 1-2 months more. then you can truly enjoy the motorway route from sukkur till islamabad or lahore. These roads are not showing up on google map route right now and I did a KHI-LHE-ISB-KHI road trip almost a month ago, there is no fuel or rest stops on M3-4-5. Inquired why cars were driving above limit and police not taking action and the NHP officer informed M3 has no speed limits enforced right now so can really test limits of your car.

While driving back Islamabad-Karachi, I tried taking M4 incomplete portion start of july. bribed the chaukidar like the other cars using it but it was incomplete, ended up coming upto the Multan link road which added time and roughness to journey. Then when reached M5 it was blocked with barriers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*سکھر ملتان موٹروے کی تکمیل کو مدتِ تکمیل سے دو ہفتے قبل یقینی بنایا گیا۔۔۔ *
​*سکھر ملتان موٹروے کی تکمیل کو اندازے سے دو ہفتہ قبل یقینی بنایا گیا ہے۔جبکہ پشاور کراچی موٹروے کےمیگا پراجیکٹ کو موٹروے 5 بھی کہا جاتا ہے اور 6 لائینوں پر مشتمل اس موٹروے کی تعمیر کا آغاز اگست 2016میں کیا گیا تھا تھا اور اندازے کے مطابق اس کی تکمیل اگست 2019تک ہونی تھی لیکن یہ ایک خوش آئیند بات ہے کہ اس کی تکمیل کو دو ہفتے قبل یقینی بنایا گیا ہے۔تکمیل کے مختلف مراحل کے عرصے کے دوران مقامی آبادی کے 29000افراد کو نہ صرف روزگار کے مواقع میسر آئے بلکہ اس موٹروے کو 120 کلو میٹر سپیڈ کا حامل بنایا گیا ہے۔اس پراجیکٹ کی تکمیل چین سے حاصل شدہ رعایتی قرضہ جات میں سے 9۔2ارب ڈالر کی لاگت سے ممکن ہوئی۔اس موٹروے کو انٹیلجینٹ ٹریفک سسٹم کا حامل بنایا گیا ہے جس کے سبب نہ صرف سیلاب سے متاثر ہونے کے خدشات کم ہونگے بلکہ جدید ٹیکنالوجی کی مدد کے ذریعے ایف ایم براڈکاسٹینگ،رات کو روشنی کا اہتمام کے علاوہ کچھ حصوں میں وائی فائی کی سہولت بھی فراہم کی جائے گی۔ اسی طرح سکھر ملتان موٹروے کی تکمیل سے مقامی سطح پر 60 ملین بلاکس،6 ملین ٹائلز،ایک ملین ٹن سمینٹ اور 9200 سیٹ مشینیں اور دیگر چیزیں تیار کرنے کی پیداواری استعداد پیدا ہو جائے گی۔جبکہ غیر مصدقہ ذرائع کے مطابق ایم 5 موٹروے کی شروعات ملتان سےہوکر جلال پور،پیر والا،مشرقی احمد پور،رحیم یار خان،صادق آباد،اوبرو اور پنو عاقل سے ہوتے ہوئے سکھر میں اختتام پذیر ہوگی۔*​
​


----------



## Amer Hussain

Dear,
Is there any possibility of Multan Sukkur motorway opening during Eid holidays.


----------



## Inqlab-e-Pakistan

Amer Hussain said:


> Dear,
> Is there any possibility of Multan Sukkur motorway opening during Eid holidays.


No i just visited Ghotki interchange last Sunday they all said opening is on 14 August 2019 INSHAALLAH. No one authorize to travel except VVIP and Army only.


----------



## Usmangqureshi

when is this opening?


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Chishty4

Sukkur to Multan Motorway M-5 will be Inaugurated in the mid of September 2019.


----------



## Chishty4

*Breaking news*: #CPEC #M5 (392km from multan to sukkur) are expected to *inaugurate before September*.

*Breaking news:* inauguration of #CPEC #M5 is *expected to be attended by PM or president rofl:)*. The news will be confirmed by official channels soon.

*Photo Credit*: *Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*

*







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Syed1.

Chishty4 said:


> *Breaking news*: #CPEC #M5 (392km from multan to sukkur) are expected to *inaugurate before September*.
> 
> *Breaking news:* inauguration of #CPEC #M5 is *expected to be attended by PM or president rofl:)*. The news will be confirmed by official channels soon.
> 
> *Photo Credit*: *Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*
> 
> *
> View attachment 575794
> View attachment 575795
> *


What's so funny about PM or Pres inaugurating it?


----------



## Chishty4

Syed1. said:


> What's so funny about PM or Pres inaugurating it?



As you know our prime minister said " Roads or Motorway say qomeen nahi banti"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Chishty4 said:


> As you know our prime minister said " Roads or Motorway say qomeen nahi banti"


Built under CPEC.


----------



## POTTER

Chishty4 said:


> *Breaking news*: #CPEC #M5 (392km from multan to sukkur) are expected to *inaugurate before September*.
> 
> *Breaking news:* inauguration of #CPEC #M5 is *expected to be attended by PM or president rofl:)*. The news will be confirmed by official channels soon.
> 
> *Photo Credit*: *Mohsan Iqbal Chishty*
> 
> *
> View attachment 575794
> View attachment 575795
> *


Paint is in bad condition after just 2 months.


----------



## Syed1.

Chishty4 said:


> As you know our prime minister said " Roads or Motorway say qomeen nahi banti"


You seem to be from donkey eating biradri. Good luck


----------



## POTTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

392 KM #Multan #Sukkur #Motorway will be opened for traffic on 1st October 2019.

#CPEC #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Chishty4

#Motorway #Police Patrolling Fleet for 392 KM #Sukkur #Multan Motorway 
M-5.

Photo Credit: Waheed ullah

#CPEC - #China #Pakistan Economic Corridor


----------



## Chishty4

After completion of #CPEC #M5 project (392km from Sukkur to Multan ) , some chinese engineers are going back home to China. A farewell party with appreciation, love and respect are held for them. Stay safe !



(y)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Beautiful Mosque at Service area on #CPEC #M5 project (392km from multan to sukkur ). #CSCEC





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2371480123120508


----------



## Chishty4

392Km #Multan-#Sukkur Motorway (M-5) will be opened for light traffic from *September 13, 2019*

According to a Press Release of Ministry of Communications, National Highway Authority, the recently completed 392 KMs long Multan-Sukkur Motorway (M-5) will be opened to light traffic on September 13, 2019. Consisting of Six (06) lane Multan-Sukkur Motorway is an integral link of #CPEC (China Pakistan Economic Corridor) that will reduce travelling time between Multan and Sukkur to a considerable extent. M-5 will not only accelerate industrial growth but agricultural sector will also be benefitted at large. The M-5 will pave the way for socio economic uplift in Punjab and Sindh Provinces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Latest pictures of *M5 Multan - Sukkur* Motorway and its closed ⛔❌ 
At shershah toll plaza Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*Zahir Pir Interchange M5*






*Zahir Pir Service Area*







*Tranda Muhammad Panah Interchange*






*Tranda Muhammad Panah Rest area*






*Uch Shareef Interchange*


----------



## Chishty4

*ایم 5 موٹر وے ملتان تا سکھر کا ہونے والا افتتاح این او سی اور سیکیورٹی کلئیرنس نہ ملنے پر کینسل کردیا گیا ۔۔ نیشنل ہائی وے اتھارٹی نے وزارت مواصلات کی ہدایت پر آج لائٹ ٹریفک کے لئے موٹر وے کھولنے کی پریس ریلیز جاری کی تھی 

موٹروے کے افتتاح کے لئے اسلام آباد سے رحیم یار خان آنے والے آئی جی موٹر وے اے ڈی خواجہ این او سی نہ ملنے پر بغیر افتتاح کئے واپس چلے گئے ذرائع 

موٹر وے ایم 5 ملتان تا سکھر کے افتتاح کے لئے نئی تاریخ کا اعلان کیا جائے گا ، جس میں ابھی کچھ وقت لگ سکتا ہے ۔۔ موٹر وے پولیس ذرائع*​


----------



## Chishty4

Rahim Yar Khan interchange M5


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inqlab-e-Pakistan

AOA. Any new date for opening or still waiting mode on????


----------



## POTTER

Inqlab-e-Pakistan said:


> AOA. Any new date for opening or still waiting mode on????


Rest areas k tender dayy rahy hain. Petrol Pumps bhi ni hain. 400 km kaisy chalao gayy???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

Brilliant, Thanks @Chishty4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Chakar The Great said:


> Brilliant, Thanks @Chishty4



Thanks bro


----------



## The Eagle

POTTER said:


> Rest areas k tender dayy rahy hain. Petrol Pumps bhi ni hain. 400 km kaisy chalao gayy???



For the time being, you will have to exit Motorway to refuel... Exactly what I did when last I was traveling on one of the newly inaugurated section. Keep an eye of fuel gauge and you can easily plan your next refuel.

Nicely done @Chishty4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POTTER

The Eagle said:


> For the time being, you will have to exit Motorway to refuel... Exactly what I did when last I was traveling on one of the newly inaugurated section. Keep an eye of fuel gauge and you can easily plan your next refuel.
> 
> Nicely done @Chishty4


This isn't an easy task.


----------



## The Eagle

POTTER said:


> This isn't an easy task.



I don't see any hardship especially since the fuel stations are yet to be established. It may cost you few minutes but you will find fuel stations near every exit in almost every city. However, I agree that fuel stations must be available ASAP on Motorway but initially, one can try to manage by planning as such. I did it and wasn't much hectic except that I had to leave/exit and come back to Motorway. And if you are enjoying the long drive, like I do and its kind of my passion that I wish to travel by road once or twice an year from Karachi to Islamabad or even farther; it wouldn't be a task for you... instead, you enjoy every stop/area, locality of different cities.


----------



## POTTER

The Eagle said:


> I don't see any hardship especially since the fuel stations are yet to be established. It may cost you few minutes but you will find fuel stations near every exit in almost every city. However, I agree that fuel stations must be available ASAP on Motorway but initially, one can try to manage by planning as such. I did it and wasn't much hectic except that I had to leave/exit and come back to Motorway. And if you are enjoying the long drive, like I do and its kind of my passion that I wish to travel by road once or twice an year from Karachi to Islamabad or even farther; it wouldn't be a task for you... instead, you enjoy every stop/area, locality of different cities.


You can do a complete tour from Khi to Peshawar on motorway in next 5 years insha Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amer Hussain



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabira

POTTER said:


> You can do a complete tour from Khi to Peshawar on motorway in next 5 years insha Allah.



Hopefully Hydrabad-Sukkur section doesnt take 5 years.



POTTER said:


> You can do a complete tour from Khi to Peshawar on motorway in next 5 years insha Allah.



Hopefully Hydrabad-Sukkur section doesnt take 5 years.


----------



## POTTER

Kabira said:


> Hopefully Hydrabad-Sukkur section doesnt take 5 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully Hydrabad-Sukkur section doesnt take 5 years.


If builder is local ,it will take 5 years.


----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Mike571

M5 Opening date

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Mike571




----------



## Chishty4



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Chishty4

*kya yeh bat sach hy zahir peer interchange ka naam khusro bakhtiar ne change kar k Hazrat Hameed ud Din Hakim Toll Plaza rekha hy?????





*


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Chishty4

Chairman National Highway Authority Sikander Qayyum inspected fuel facilities and construction work of the fuel stations buildings at Service Areas of #M5 and instructed concessionaires to complete the construction activities expeditiously. 
#NHA #CSCEC #CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=674147803476219






.


----------



## ghazi52

Rohri Toll Plaza
392 KM Multan - Sukkur Motorway M5

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chishty4

Now Intelligent Transport System ITS is opertional on 392 km Sukkur Multan Motorway M5 . Auto speed checking has been started.
Traffic 
Violations are checked by latest ITS system.. 
Safe Drive on Motorways
Photo Credit: Sarfraz Nasir Rana

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Heard about few service areas are operationalized on M5 between Sukkur-Multan (Both ways). As I traveled almost 6 months ago, there wasn't much of service area/petrol pump available.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GEMINI

The Eagle said:


> Heard about few service areas are operationalized on M5 between Sukkur-Multan (Both ways). As I traveled almost 6 months ago, there wasn't much of service area/petrol pump available.


That is true, I travelled recently. 3-4 of rest areas are operational with fuel availability. However this motorway is not safe at all as stray dogs are there. Encountered few of them on my travel south ward and return.


----------



## The Eagle

GEMINI said:


> That is true, I travelled recently. 3-4 of rest areas are operational with fuel availability. However this motorway is not safe at all as stray dogs are there. Encountered few of them on my travel south ward and return.



Last time, when I traveled, there was no fuel service at all but that's a relief that now we have 3 to 4 service areas with fuel availability. However, those stray dogs or other animal issue is serious and can be addressed only by fencing throughout the motorway.
Still, far better experience as compare to traveling throughout the National Highway. A painful journey that not everyone would risk back in the days except for public transport that too with heavy heart. Now, everyone that knows how to drive, can enjoy a lot during byroad travel. at least for me, it is something like a must do once an year.


----------



## arjunk

GEMINI said:


> That is true, I travelled recently. 3-4 of rest areas are operational with fuel availability. However this motorway is not safe at all as stray dogs are there. Encountered few of them on my travel south ward and return.



Really? I saw a few dead cats and dogs on the nothern part of M4, while M5 was smooth and unevenful.

Now I wait for a Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway. N-5 was extremely congested when I last travelled and multiple overloaded trucks broke down or crashed.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 716606



Any corruption unearthed in this project thus far? 
I'm asking because M6 was canceled accusing corruption in M5.


----------



## ghazi52

In this thread I am only giving updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


> In this thread I am only giving updates.


So what's the update on income from motorway toll tax?
Hopefully it's raining money!


----------



## ghazi52

Welcome here to spoil .


----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


> Welcome here to spoil .


All the booty and spoils belong to the ruling clergy.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GEMINI

arjunk said:


> Really? I saw a few dead cats and dogs on the nothern part of M4, while M5 was smooth and unevenful.
> 
> Now I wait for a Hyderabad-Sukkur Motorway. N-5 was extremely congested when I last travelled and multiple overloaded trucks broke down or crashed.


Even M 3 has the same problem. I travel frequently on these routes and have encountered many a times. The barbed wire on sides is damaged at many a places. Police presence on M 5 is also lower. It shall take some time to improve condition of approach routes from smaller cities like sadiqabad, Rahim Yar khan etc. You can spot a lot of problems which shall get better with time Insha Allah.
However, this road has brought a lot of ease for the travelers reducing the travel time to half.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Motorway Police installs advance speed cameras on Motorway M-5*

Starting from Multan the six lane motorway passes through Jalalpur Pirwala, Ahmedpur East, Rahimyar Khan, Sadiqabad, Ubauro and Pano Aqil before it terminates at Sukkur. This Project costs about 2.89 Billion.

The cameras are functional on many spots of M5 motorway that will track all the movement of Traffic and also keep track of Challan system of overspeeding vehicles

This Whole system is now automated, helping the Challan system across whole highway. It will deduct the Challan recklessly overspeeding car and simply upon breaking traffic rules.

The motorway (M5) was inaugurated on 5 November 2019, consisting of 12 service areas and 11 interchanges.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Warning messages to be displayed at Variable Message Signs (VMS) to alert the commuters to slow down the over speeding vehicle at Multan - Sukkur Motorway (M-5), a smart motorway based on Intelligent Transportation System (ITS).

Over speeding on M5 was a common practice. This system will level it down, though it is very safe and smooth motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

**GO Petroleum *(fuel providers on Sukkur Multan Motorway M-5*, two fully equipped AMBULANCES with drivers and medical staff have been placed on the disposal of Motorway Police for M-5 to be used in case of any untoward situation/ emergency 24/7 for the service of the commuters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

